# Remember when we used to repair things instead



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2019)

of throwing them away and buying a new one of whatever it was?

What reminded me of this was seeing a tiny hole starting in one of my socks. Way back in the way back, it would be darned. You know, using a darning egg (or in a pinch an old burned out light bulb).


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 5, 2019)

'tis true, we live in the  disposable  society, however we do our bit in this house to keep thing repeaired before chucking things down to the recyvcle centre or in the bin... .

Just this morning my o/h repaired our kitchen mixer tap.. someone else may have bought a new one, but it took him just less that 5 minutes to repair and no cost!!


----------



## Patio Life (Oct 5, 2019)

We fix things when possible. Many items are made in a fashion not to be fixed. Pop rivets instead of screws. Or plastic pieces that will break off when you try to open it to figure out what is wrong. Things are just designed to be tossed away and not repairable.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2019)

You're right, Patio. It's called planned obsolescence, a term coined back in the 50s by an American industrial engineer.

BTW...whenever I see your screen name, I think "Pat. E. O."


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 5, 2019)

The people that grew up during the Great Depression always seemed to have a button tin, rag bag, scrap/junk pile and a few tools to fix or build things.  They didn't read a book or take a course they just figured it out and had fun doing it.


----------



## Don M. (Oct 5, 2019)

If it's repairable, for a cost of half or less the price of a new item, I almost always try to fix it.  I have gobs of tools, and have been fixing things all my life...so, for me, "fixing" is almost part of my normal routine.  If it's something I've never tackled before, a bit of browsing on UTube usually gets me pointed in the right direction.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2019)

Rag bag - check! Button box - check! When I was a kid, we saved every single scrap of worn out clothing for the rag bag after removing the buttons for the button box and the zippers just in case. The rags were torn into strips and braided for rag rugs. Many a winter evening was spent listening to the radio and braiding and sewing the braids into rag rugs. I would look at the rugs and think "that was Mom's Christmas dress when I was six" or "that was my dress for the first day of school in third grade" or "that was Brother's flannel shirt."


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2019)

Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without...a phrase from the depression-era. I grew up hearing that, and we lived it. If it was mechanical and not repairable, it was cannibalized for parts, much like we "cannibalized" the old clothes, towels, sheets for rag rugs, saving the buttons and zippers.

Seems like now even food is fair game for the trash can. Pitching food is one of my pet peeves; it_ so_ goes against my grain!


----------



## oldman (Oct 5, 2019)

I ran into a pilot from JAL in a pilot’s lounge. We both saw an American Airlines pilot throw away a bunch of papers. He looked at me and said ‘You Americans live in a throw away society.’ I agreed with him and then left. I got to thinking about what he said and decided that he really was right.

That’s me. I would rather throw stuff away and buy a new whatever it is.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2019)

So agree with this.  My husband is a putterer and tries to fix most things.  During Christmas Cookie season last year my KitchenAid mixer gave out after over 15 years of very hard use, so I immediately started looking for a replacement.  My kids' friends had great affection for "Big Red" - it sat on my countertop and churned out tens of thousands of cookies and other treats over the years.  Many would pat it affectionately during parties.  When it died I posted a photo along with "RIP Big Red" on Facebook.  (You can't imagine how many "Oh no, not Big Red" type replies I got.)  

One 35-ish friend who is very handy suggested that we try to fix it. My husband was intrigued and started reviewing YouTube videos. He ordered one part, then another. About $50 later Big Red was good as new. During the process I borrowed a KitchenAid from my daughter so I could continue baking.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2019)

I remember my brother making a "temporary" repair to the transmission on our old car...with my mom's bobby pins! Temporary turned out to be permanent because paying a mechanic wasn't in the budget.


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 5, 2019)

I still repair things when I can.  One problem is that many things now are so complicated that most people don't have the knowledge or skill to fix them.  I was at the toxic waste drop off the other day and there was a cart with a stack of microwave ovens.  They all looked brand new.  I have fixed ours three times now, and each time it was a small part that cost less than five dollars.

And, if you can't repair it yourself, the labor to have it done is practically the cost of a replacement.  I can remember when you could make a living fixing small appliances.  Cheap imports killed that.

Manufacturers have no incentive to make things repairable.  Plastic parts are made to snap together and it's not obvious how to get them apart. Just opening them up to get inside can be a puzzle.  I'm working one now.  I bought a dead digital camera on E-bay for $4.75 just to see if I could fix it.





Maybe I can or maybe not.  It's probably just dirty.  Whatever, it's an interesting challenge.  And, suppose one of the parts is bad.  Do you think I could buy a replacement?  Fat chance.  They're all custom parts.

Don


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 5, 2019)

Heads up for our forum members about microwave ovens. Whatever you do, DO NOT attempt to replace the appliance bulb without unplugging first. A colleague took a day off a few years back just so she could deep clean her house when her kids weren't underfoot, and one of the things she was going to do was replace the bulb in her microwave. She was electrocuted and died. Died trying to replace an appliance bulb. Not a joke. It really happened. Her kids found her when they got home from school.

Come to think of it, don't try to repair ANYTHING electrical without unplugging first!


----------



## win231 (Oct 5, 2019)

With many items, replacing cost less than repairing.  Things are made that way today.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 5, 2019)

A lot of stuff now is designed to be automatic and it becomes troublesome.
I try to fix everything.  I just hate throwing stuff away.
I have a paper shredder.  I bought it because I hate throwing stuff away that has personal information on it.
The shredder was designed to automatically come on if you feed paper into it.
However, it stopped working.  I took it apart and there was a small plastic piece that turned on the shredder.  It was broken.
So what I did was bypass the automatic switch feature and now I turn it on with the switch and turn it off when finished shredding.
There are many things you learn as you go along.  What have you to lose if you are going to throw it away anyway.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 5, 2019)

win231 said:


> With many items, replacing cost less than repairing.  Things are made that way today.


Not if you can repair it yourself.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 5, 2019)

win231 said:


> With many items, replacing cost less than repairing.  Things are made that way today.


Sad but so true.


----------



## Liberty (Oct 5, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Heads up for our forum members about microwave ovens. Whatever you do, DO NOT attempt to replace the appliance bulb without unplugging first. A colleague took a day off a few years back just so she could deep clean her house when her kids weren't underfoot, and one of the things she was going to do was replace the bulb in her microwave. She was electrocuted and died. Died trying to replace an appliance bulb. Not a joke. It really happened. Her kids found her when they got home from school.
> 
> Come to think of it, don't try to repair ANYTHING electrical without unplugging first!


Glad I'm married to an EE (electrical engineer), hey I just "plug him in" first...ha ha.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

StarSong said:


> So agree with this.  My husband is a putterer and tries to fix most things.  During Christmas Cookie season last year my KitchenAid mixer gave out after over 15 years of very hard use, so I immediately started looking for a replacement.  My kids' friends had great affection for "Big Red" - it sat on my countertop and churned out tens of thousands of cookies and other treats over the years.  Many would pat it affectionately during parties.  When it died I posted a photo along with "RIP Big Red" on Facebook.  (You can't imagine how many "Oh no, not Big Red" type replies I got.)
> 
> One 35-ish friend who is very handy suggested that we try to fix it. My husband was intrigued and started reviewing YouTube videos. He ordered one part, then another. About $50 later Big Red was good as new. During the process I borrowed a KitchenAid from my daughter so I could continue baking.


Awesome cause my 25 year old kitchen aid died last Christmas and making gingerbreads just isn’t the same freehand. This is great news. Way to go Mr. Starsong.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 5, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Heads up for our forum members about microwave ovens. Whatever you do, DO NOT attempt to replace the appliance bulb without unplugging first. A colleague took a day off a few years back just so she could deep clean her house when her kids weren't underfoot, and one of the things she was going to do was replace the bulb in her microwave. She was electrocuted and died. Died trying to replace an appliance bulb. Not a joke. It really happened. Her kids found her when they got home from school.
> 
> Come to think of it, don't try to repair ANYTHING electrical without unplugging first!



I would never attempt to fix anything electrical without unplugging it first.


----------



## 911 (Oct 5, 2019)

win231 said:


> With many items, replacing cost less than repairing.  Things are made that way today.


This is the way it should be. Buying keeps people working, whether it’s in China or the U.S. if we fixed everything, our industries would be even more worse off than it is. Cars may be the exception. However, a lot of people buy new cars every 3-4 years or 50,000 miles. Have you ever taken notice of the number of new or used cars sitting on car lots? My God there are millions upon millions of dollars in inventory sitting on some lots. 

For those that can afford to throw away a broken item and buy a new one, I say go for it.


----------



## jujube (Oct 5, 2019)

My father could jury-rig (jerry-rig?) anything.  Anything.  It might not have been "purty" but by dang it worked!

When we got home on Wednesday, the shower diverter in my bathtub/shower didn't work for some reason.  The Spousal Equivalent has been working on it for two days now...……...I'll probably never take a shower in there again.....sigh.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 5, 2019)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> of throwing them away and buying a new one of whatever it was?
> 
> What reminded me of this was seeing a tiny hole starting in one of my socks. Way back in the way back, it would be darned. You know, using a darning egg (or in a pinch an old burned out light bulb).


It was a light bulb around our house and I have done it many times along with repairing button holes. 

A big chunk of my civilian career and most of my military career was all about fixing various electronic devices, .... and I loved it. Now they tend to simply throw sub components away.

Near the end of my civilian career, I often found myself using the repair skills I learned as a junior enlisted technician almost as often as what I learned with my Master's in Engineering. The Army Techs I supported would gather around and watch, sometimes commenting that "He is really Old School" as I took circuit boards apart, changed components to alter the performance characteristics and soldered it back together. 

Yes, I am Old School and proud of it!


----------



## johndoe (Oct 6, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Near the end of my civilian career, I often found myself using the repair skills I learned as a junior enlisted technician almost as often as what I learned with my Master's in Engineering. The Army Techs I supported would gather around and watch, sometimes commenting that "He is really Old School" as I took circuit boards apart, changed components to alter the performance characteristics and soldered it back together.
> 
> Yes, I am Old School and proud of it!


Ditto here as well. Things went from point to point wiring of components, to components on PC boards, to components as part of ICs. Now just pull the whole PC board from it's socket and replace, where it was troubleshoot to a component level and replace the component.


----------



## gennie (Oct 6, 2019)

A favorite pair of shoes had a small sole problem.  Do you think I could even find a shoe repair shop?  Course not. I got out the super glue and wore them for months more


----------



## chic (Oct 6, 2019)

win231 said:


> With many items, replacing cost less than repairing.  Things are made that way today.



Maybe some things, but I still darn my socks and sew on buttons. I fix worn or damaged jewelry. And I bring tech stuff to a guy I know who fixes it for cheap. So yeah, I fix stuff and I wasn't even born during the depression but much later. One thing I miss are cobblers to fix favorite shoes and sandals.


----------



## treeguy64 (Oct 6, 2019)

I fix things, rather than throw them out, whenever possible. I like the challenge, but I also know when it's simply not worth it. 

I learned a lot by watching my dad do repairs, when I was a kid. To this day, when I triumph, at the bench, I always wish my dad was there so we could talk about the repair job.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 6, 2019)

My Dad could fix most anything and if something finally had to be thrown out he salvaged everything from the item. He met his match with my moms toaster. I don't remember what the problem was but I suppose there was a spring inside that he tightened to much. The next morning my mom pushed the lever down and the toast hit the ceiling.


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2019)

jujube said:


> My father could jury-rig (jerry-rig?) anything.  Anything.  It might not have been "purty" but by dang it worked!
> 
> When we got home on Wednesday, the shower diverter in my bathtub/shower didn't work for some reason.  The Spousal Equivalent has been working on it for two days now...……...I'll probably never take a shower in there again.....sigh.



Well,  as predicted, the shower still isn't working.  It diverts, but now water is spraying out around where the tub nozzle comes out of the wall.   "DON'T CALL THE PLUMBER!  I CAN FIX IT, DAMMIT!"   Sigh, continued.  Men......


----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 9, 2019)

I came across this article about repair-ability.  It seems the EU is now going to require that manufacturers of certain types of products must make them repairable with common tools.  It will be interesting to see how this plays out.  The comments section is interesting too.

Don


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2019)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> My Dad could fix most anything and if something finally had to be thrown out he salvaged everything from the item. He met his match with my moms toaster. I don't remember what the problem was but I suppose there was a spring inside that he tightened to much. The next morning my mom pushed the lever down and the toast hit the ceiling.


Give her a baseball glove for Christmas and see if she catches on.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 9, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I came across this article about repair-ability.  It seems the EU is now going to require that manufacturers of certain types of products must make them repairable with common tools.  It will be interesting to see how this plays out.  The comments section is interesting too.
> 
> Don


I guess that means regular screws instead of those that require a special screwdriver tip.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 9, 2019)

Simplicity and ease of maintenance/repair for the average person was the idea behind the Ford Maverick.


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 10, 2019)

I always try to fix before replacing, The society we live in today is the replace society... Lots of money I guess??


----------



## debodun (Oct 11, 2019)

Seems there used to be a fixit shop in every town. Now if something breaks, people toss it and go out and buy a new one. The landfills are overflowing! Nowadays things are made to be non-customer serviceable with closed circuits and sealed cases. 

I always like the saying, "Use it up, wear it out, make it do or do without."


----------



## Seeker (Oct 11, 2019)

WD 40 and duct tape..all ya need...


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 11, 2019)

I have a cordl ss drill. The battery is worn out. I can replace the battery for $18 or buy a new replacement for $23. So there you have it.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 12, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I guess that means regular screws instead of those that require a special screwdriver tip.



Bingo! When I worked on my Vespa, I had to use regular screwdrivers, Allen wrenches, spindle drivers, and Phillips.
(Cursing the Italians as I worked.)


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 12, 2019)

Pecos said:


> Bingo! When I worked on my Vespa, I had to use regular screwdrivers, Allen wrenches, spindle drivers, and Phillips.
> (Cursing the Italians as I worked.)


And metric size screws with torx heads? 
I would love one of those Vespas.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 12, 2019)

gennie said:


> A favorite pair of shoes had a small sole problem.  Do you think I could even find a shoe repair shop?  Course not. I got out the super glue and wore them for months more


A friend told me about a product called Shoe Glue. It works wonders, although not as good as having a shoe repair shop. I haven't seen one of those in years.

Wait. Maybe it was Shoe Goo. I dis-remember!


----------



## Fyrefox (Oct 13, 2019)

The switch on my hair dryer came off yesterday, and two screw removals later I found that a small plastic holder component inside had shattered.  Poor design, but an easy superglue fix kept my dryer out of the landfill, and money in my wallet.  I've also glued a number of shoe soles back together as many today come glued on rather than stitched, even with name brands.  Things are made today as cheaply as possible, with no concern given to durability or repair capability.


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 13, 2019)

Seeker said:


> WD 40 and duct tape..all ya need...



... and also  on my list,  Super Glue. ... all I ever need.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2019)

I have never had success with super glue.

What I use is epoxy.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I have never had success with super glue.
> 
> What I use is epoxy.


Super glue is anything but super.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 13, 2019)

We repair when feasible. With electronics, if it’s a circuit board, I usually give it a pass unless it’s relatively inexpensive. A solder joint or simple component, I can handle. 

My wife is an accomplished seamstress. She will remove any decent fasteners or buttons if a garment is to be thrown away.  So we have a sizable assortment of odds and ends. Its amazing how often they come in handy.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 13, 2019)

Parts made of 100% unobtanium is another barrier to repairing an otherwise serviceable unit.  You know what is broken, you can easily remove it from the appliance, but the last replacement part was sold two seconds after the production line for your turnip twaddler stopped running.


----------



## JB in SC (Oct 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I have never had success with super glue.
> 
> What I use is epoxy.



Try Zap a Gap, it has a tiny bit of filler that helps. There are multiple types of cyanoacrylate, but some materials are just not good candidates.


----------



## Pecos (Oct 13, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> And metric size screws with torx heads?
> I would love one of those Vespas.



I enjoyed riding my Vespa for the 11 years I owned her. She was freeway legal and would do 78 mph if needed, but I rarely took her above 65. Automatic transmission, electronic ignition, fuel injected, electronic computer control and security, and an absolute bear to work on since all that capability was packed into a very tight space to maintain the "Vespa" look. 

I gave her up after I turned 75 and realized that I didn't have any business riding a two seater anymore.

And that fear I had that gas would go over $8 a gallon, …. never happened.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 13, 2019)

It's electric bikes here now and they can be recharged on a 110 volt circuit.

They are scary because you can't hear them.


----------



## Trade (Oct 13, 2019)

Don M. said:


> If it's repairable, for a cost of half or less the price of a new item, I almost always try to fix it.  I have gobs of tools, and have been fixing things all my life...so, for me, "fixing" is almost part of my normal routine.  If it's something I've never tackled before, a bit of browsing on UTube usually gets me pointed in the right direction.



I recently spent $43 bucks to fix a $39 jigsaw. 

I ordered the part I needed off the internet for $23 bucks. 

Then I stripped the head of a screw that was holding the old bent part on the saw trying to get it off the saw, so I had to go buy a set of screw extractors which cost me $20 bucks. 

But at least now I have a set of screw extractors.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 13, 2019)

I always carried a coat hanger and tape in my car along with a tool box.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## Grampa Don (Oct 21, 2019)

I hope you don't mind me sharing this.  I fixed my $4.75 camera.  It was a challenge.  An interlock switch was broken, there was a piece of junk jamming the lens, and the display connector was flaky.  It feels good to get it operational again.
Here it is and a photo I took with it.












One of my Sons has a TV that only works if you whack it.  Maybe I'll try that next.

Don


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I hope you don't mind me sharing this.  I fixed my $4.75 camera.  It was a challenge.  An interlock switch was broken, there was a piece of junk jamming the lens, and the display connector was flaky.  It feels good to get it operational again.
> Here it is and a photo I took with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, it's a great feeling of satisfaction when you can diagnose and fix something that complicated!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 23, 2019)

The wind turned my umbrella and bent two ribs.

This is a difficult job to fix.  I was able to bend them back but not all the way and I attached a small nail.  Looks pretty good now and this was a $16 umbrella.

By the way if you are looking for a good umbrella for walking in the rain get a golf umbrella.  They may be on sale now that the season is closing.

They are a lot bigger than an ordinary umbrella and very sturdy.


----------



## chic (Oct 30, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I always carried a coat hanger and tape in my car along with a tool box.



Ditto and I used to be able to get into the car using the coat hanger when I'd accidentally lock myself out. Remember when we used to be able to do that? Now, it costs $125. for a lockout or a call to AAA and so much time wasted.


----------



## win231 (Oct 30, 2019)

jujube said:


> Well,  as predicted, the shower still isn't working.  It diverts, but now water is spraying out around where the tub nozzle comes out of the wall.   "DON'T CALL THE PLUMBER!  I CAN FIX IT, DAMMIT!"   Sigh, continued.  Men......


LOL.  I just had my shower diverter replaced by my plumber - FOR FREE.  He also installed a new water heater & two new toilets & two new bathroom faucets - ALL FOR FREE.


Well....actually, he threw those things in......
with $45,000.00 for a complete re-pipe & drain lines.........

Had ya goin' there for a minute, eh?


----------



## Invictus (Oct 31, 2019)

I enjoy fixing broken things, especially old Harley's and other motorcycles...But even things around the house or at the cabin...It gives me a good feeling of accomplishment to bring inanimate objects back to life...I got into Kintsugi because of it and I really enjoy it...I also think when something beautiful is broken and you repair it, it has more character and is even more beautiful than it was before.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 31, 2019)

Invictus said:


> *Kintsugi*


Where do you get the broken pottery??


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2019)

JB in SC said:


> Try Zap a Gap, it has a tiny bit of filler that helps. There are multiple types of cyanoacrylate, but some materials are just not good candidates.


I find that broken stuff needs mechanical support on a crack.
Anything big? Repair it with automotive stuff. If it can fix a bumper it can fix your vacuum cleaner. I also use the fibreglass screen with epoxy on small stuff. That extra mechanical support keeps it from breaking again.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 31, 2019)

chic said:


> Ditto and I used to be able to get into the car using the coat hanger when I'd accidentally lock myself out. Remember when we used to be able to do that? Now, it costs $125. for a lockout or a call to AAA and so much time wasted.


I don't think you can get into the new cars using a coat hanger.
They have eliminated that option for obvious reasons. Car theft is an epidemic. Best bet. Carry an extra key in your wallet.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 31, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I don't think you can get into the new cars using a coat hanger.
> They have eliminated that option for obvious reasons. Car theft is an epidemic. *Best bet. Carry an extra key in your wallet.*



Works great unless we ladies have also locked our purses in our cars. Don't ask me how I know this.


----------



## Invictus (Oct 31, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Where do you get the broken pottery??


I find them at garage sales and sometimes my Wife will accidentally break something at home...I don't just use pottery though...I will also use little broken statues and other broken nick-nacks.


----------



## Camper6 (Nov 1, 2019)

Grampa Don said:


> I hope you don't mind me sharing this.  I fixed my $4.75 camera.  It was a challenge.  An interlock switch was broken, there was a piece of junk jamming the lens, and the display connector was flaky.  It feels good to get it operational again.
> Here it is and a photo I took with it.
> 
> 
> ...


That camera looks great.  7.1 pixels?  Mine is so old, it's only 2.0 pixels but it's perfect for sharing photos on the forum because there is a chip inside that you can take out and put it into the slot on my old computer.  That's a lot simpler than hooking up the camera with a USB cord.

Sometimes you can go to the websites for cameras and download new software.  I don't bother.  If it's working, why fool around?

I love fixing stuff. I'm working on a 4volt Ryobi screwdriver.  It needs a new battery which is a lithium ion.  

Just fixed a flat tire on a bike that was out on a lawn with a free sign hanging on it.


----------



## Grampa Don (Nov 1, 2019)

@Camper6 

My computer doesn't have a card reader, but I bought a cheap little adapter on Ebay so I can read cards.






For me though, the cable is just as quick.  Yep, 2 megapixels is enough for snapshots and sharing online.  The advantage of having more is that you can crop down and still have decent resolution.

It is fun to take things apart and see what's inside.  It's even more fun if you can fix them and put them back together again.

I bought another $5 camera on Ebay that's dead.  That's my next puzzle.

Don


----------



## Don M. (Nov 1, 2019)

I like fixing things.  Today, I did something new....we have a really nice small suitcase that we take to the city/casinos for short stays, but the wheels were falling apart.  I found a set of replacement wheels/axles on EBAY for $8, and today, I gave it a try.  I was able to remove the old axles without damaging the mounts, and in less than an hour, it's as good as new....saved myself $100+ for a new suitcase.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 22, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> of throwing them away and buying a new one of whatever it was?
> 
> What reminded me of this was seeing a tiny hole starting in one of my socks. Way back in the way back, it would be darned. You know, using a darning egg (or in a pinch an old burned out light bulb).


I totally remember.

Every kid I knew owned a bicycle tube repair patch kit.


----------



## PatientGrandson (Oct 22, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> The people that grew up during the Great Depression always seemed to have a button tin, rag bag, scrap/junk pile and a few tools to fix or build things.  They didn't read a book or take a course they just figured it out and had fun doing it.



Great photo!


----------



## PatientGrandson (Oct 22, 2020)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> A friend told me about a product called Shoe Glue. It works wonders, although not as good as having a shoe repair shop. I haven't seen one of those in years.
> 
> Wait. Maybe it was Shoe Goo. I dis-remember!



Definitely shoe goo


----------



## jerry old (Oct 22, 2020)

Those junk cars in  the yards of Rednecks are not hauled off to the junk yard because:  'I might be needing 'um for parts.'

( I would look at their reasoning before I poke fun
We 'poke fun' because their different; their not like us.)


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 23, 2020)

jerry old said:


> Those junk cars in  the yards of Rednecks are not hauled off to the junk yard because:  'I might be needing 'um for parts.'
> 
> ( I would look at their reasoning before I poke fun
> We 'poke fun' because their different; their not like us.)


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 23, 2020)

Things were made to be repaired back then. Take shoes, before you could replace the heels and soles. Today, the bottom of most shoes are one thing.  Plus things were more expensive back then. It made economic sense to repair them. I bought a type writer for $39, in 1960s money. I tossed out a $7 keyboard a couple months ago.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I don't think you can get into the new cars using a coat hanger.
> They have eliminated that option for obvious reasons. Car theft is an epidemic. *Best bet. Carry an extra key in your wallet*.


What is you lock your wallet in the vehicle?

Or worse yet, forget your wallet at home?

How about those old magnetic key holders thingamabobs, that stuck to the undercarriage of ones vehicle in the event of an emergency?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 23, 2020)

Dial 911 unless you forgot your phone as well.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Dial 911 unless you forgot your phone as well.


White flag to wave in the air for those like myself who don't have a cell phone.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2020)

I have this TERRIBLY OLD seat. made of lathed pine.  The seat is deerhide and underneath the legs are tied together with hair-on cowhide which was cut in strips.  I found this in an old deserted log cabin (or PART of a log cabin) in an empty field in Montana.  Most people would throw this away but I cherish this because of all the care some old pioneer put into preserving this.  The second photo is underneath.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I have this TERRIBLY OLD seat. made of lathed pine.  The seat is deerhide and underneath the legs are tied together with buffalo hide which was cut in strips.  I found this in an old deserted log cabin (or PART of a log cabin) in an empty field in Montana.  Most people would throw this away but I cherish this because of all the care some old pioneer put into preserving this.  The second photo is underneath.View attachment 129737View attachment 129738View attachment 129738


An oldie but a goodie!

One of my favourite things is old chairs. Armchairs, side-chairs, wooden chairs... I love them all.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 23, 2020)

Remember repairing T.V.'s and now you throw them away.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Oct 23, 2020)

Robert59 said:


> Remember repairing T.V.'s and now you throw them away.


And unlike the old tube television of the past, which seemingly lasted forever, today's televisions on the other-hand are good for but a handful of years.


----------



## Treacle (Oct 23, 2020)

Love this post @GeorgiaXplant . My grandparents raised me for make do and mend and my mind always functions on that level - I will say  I  can make use of  this or that or I can repair that etc etc. I'm not  a hoarder but I I can think ahead of what might be useful. Don't know whether you get this in USA or Canada or ?? but I watch the Repair Shop where they fix things from years ago and you are given the history of that item.  I guess it's my personality but it brings me to tears - especially when you hear the stories behind the items they bring.


----------



## Robert59 (Oct 23, 2020)

We had a RCA TV for 21 years when I was a kid.


----------



## chic (Oct 23, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Works great unless we ladies have also locked our purses in our cars. Don't ask me how I know this.



That's why you used to need the coat hanger.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> I have this TERRIBLY OLD seat. made of lathed pine.  The seat is deerhide and underneath the legs are tied together with hair-on cowhide which was cut in strips.  I found this in an old deserted log cabin (or PART of a log cabin) in an empty field in Montana.  Most people would throw this away but I cherish this because of all the care some old pioneer put into preserving this.  The second photo is underneath.View attachment 129737View attachment 129738View attachment 129738


Did you have it dated?  I do not like old stuff unless it’s interesting and it’s interesting.  The cross pieces, however, look like the came off a machine so it might be a 1940 or 1950 piece and homemade from broken furniture.  Is the hide deer or cow?  What were you doing in the middle of no where? And why?  . As I said, I am interested.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Did you have it dated?  I do not like old stuff unless it’s interesting and it’s interesting.  The cross pieces, however, look like the came off a machine so it might be a 1940 or 1950 piece and homemade from broken furniture.  Is the hide deer or cow?  What were you doing in the middle of no where? And why?  . As I said, I am interested.


Oh, When I travel, I take back roads.  You can find me in the oldest saloon, not to drink but to smell the whiskey soaked plank floors and see the character of the place; the history.  I like to  explore and adventure.  
 I gave my daughter an old rocking chair passed down through 7 generations from Norway, and it was a lathed piece with crossed pieces.   Those can date back to the 1700's.  Deer hide is  on the seat and hide-on cow for the bottom repair to hold it together.  You can wet the hides and tie them and they will shrink.  Whenever or however it was put together, it has history and character.  (to me anyway)  No, I didn't have it dated.  No one around here can do that.  Someone took great pains to keep it together.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 23, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Oh, When I travel, I take back roads.  You can find me in the oldest saloon, not to drink but to smell the whiskey soaked plank floors and see the character of the place; the history.  I like to  explore and adventure.
> I gave my daughter an old rocking chair passed down through 7 generations from Norway, and it was a lathed piece with crossed pieces.   Those can date back to the 1700's.  Deer hide is  on the seat and hide-on cow for the bottom repair to hold it together.  You can wet the hides and tie them and they will shrink.  Whenever or however it was put together, it has history and character.  (to me anyway)  No, I didn't have it dated.  No one around here can do that.  Someone took great pains to keep it together.


Passed down maybe?  Greatly loved?  You were right to rescue it, glad you did.


----------



## Gaer (Oct 23, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Passed down maybe?  Greatly loved?  You were right to rescue it, glad you did.


Oh, The cabin was not much more than a fireplace and one wall.  I think it was an old settler's cabin because it was no where anyone would ever go.  Any SANE person anyway!  hahaha!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 26, 2020)

Keesha said:


> I would never attempt to fix anything electrical without unplugging it first.


Yes that is true. But you cant test for a problem sometimes unless it is plugged in.
You have to know how to use a tester without killing yourself.
Is the problem the cord or is the problem the socket?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 26, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> Yes that is true. But you cant test for a problem sometimes unless it is plugged in.
> You have to know how to use a tester without killing yourself.
> Is the problem the cord or is the problem the socket?


That’s what a husband is for.


----------



## needshave (Oct 27, 2020)

I try to repair, renovate and rejuvenate everything I can. Being an Eng. I enjoy the challenge. Additionally, when purchasing I try to select those items that can be repaired and have the parts network to support its repair.


----------

